# Running on the treadmill; knee and leg pain



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Ok so lately I've been running 3 km (2 miles) 3 x per week (every second day.) I have been running on the treadmill because it's summer here and in my climate it's simply impossible to run outdoors during this time of year.

Anyway my main complaint is that I have been getting bad knee and leg pains during and for about 1 hour after I run, after which the pain goes away. Also I have no preexisting problems with my knees or legs btw.

So I was wondering does anyone out there have any tips or ideas on how to prevent this?

Thanks


----------



## mark555666 (May 1, 2008)

Tell us more about your shoes.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Asics Gel Kinsei 2 with neutral sports orthotics, although my feet have been shown to roll inwards slightly.


----------



## mark555666 (May 1, 2008)

Hmm. It's really hard to say what the problem is. Those shoes look slick.

Maybe it's your running technique. You should run like this:










Are you overweight? (probably not otherwise you would not run 3 km). Running puts a lot of stress on your knees. Let alone people who are overweight.

Are you running properly?

Do you stretch properly?


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Thanks for the reply, to answer your question no I'm not overweight. About my feet, they apparently roll inwards (pronate) and due to a nerve injury to my right foot a year back I put slightly more of my body weight on my left foot than my right. 

I do stretch properly, however I stretch after my run, and also cycle for 5 mins to cool down my legs. Is it better to stretch before?


----------



## lull (Feb 14, 2008)

you are just out of shape


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Heya jim_morrison,

I've been running for years (including marathon level), so I've experienced all kinds of pain in just about every part of the leg! :lol

How many miles have you logged into your shoes? I usually get new shoes after about 400 miles of use (about 650km). If you're concerned about the type of shoe, try going to a specialty running store (if you can find one) that will give you a gait analysis and let you try out shoes more liberally.

I only shop for running shoes at places that will let me test them outside, running. If they don't let me test the shoes in the activity I'm planning on using them for, then they're not going to get a sale.

Also, if you find shoes you like, consider getting two pairs to rotate. They'll last much longer that way.

Another possible way to prevent knee pain is to work on muscles around the knee (such as quads), since they help support that region. It all works together, so that might help.

Finally, consider your running surface. That treadmill might be pretty tough to run on. Could you run outside in the evenings when it's cooler outside? If so, you could aim for flat, grass surfaces which would reduce the pounding impact of running.


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

Treadmill isn't that good for you.

Is there any area you can run indoors or can you run in the early morning or late at night?


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

Nerve injuries suck. nuff said.

I still can barely feel most of my big toe. :mum


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

ardrum said:


> Heya jim_morrison,
> 
> I've been running for years (including marathon level), so I've experienced all kinds of pain in just about every part of the leg! :lol
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice, I might start doing more weighted leg exercises at the gym, I've been pretty slack on those latly. I found an old pair of running shoes I can try out too, and yeah I agree running on grass is much better for the knees so I may give it a go at dawn/dusk.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

Due to a bad knee and shattered ankle once I can't use a treadmill. I use a bike or elliptical to avoid the jarring impact of jogging on a hard surface. I can do those for hours without a problem.


----------

